# Rome Gran Fondo...



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Curious if anyone is doing this event??

Wife and I will be driving down for the weekend to do it...

Been going down every spring for the last number of years for some early season riding and met some great people down there...

Just got a new car and what better way to break it in then a road trip


----------

